# HÃY GIÚP BÉ ĂN NGON GIẢM ỐM VẶT NGAY TỪ HÔM NAY CÙNG FITOBIMBI



## Ovixbaby (26/5/21)

DÙNG CÁI GÌ ĐỂ CON KHÔNG HAY ỐM - BÍ QUYẾT CHIA SẺ TỪ CHUYÊN GIA!
Nhiều mẹ cứ loay hoay với vòng luẩn quẩn - con mệt mỏi, con dễ ốm, ốm nhiều lại phải kháng sinh, sức khỏe yếu, biếng ăn, rồi lại ốm.
Vì thế, con cứ mãi chẳng lớn được làm mẹ rất sốt ruột!

������������BÍ QUYẾT CÁC CHUYÊN GIA LUÔN KHUYÊN TRONG TRƯỜNG HỢP NÀY LÀ "TĂNG CƯỜNG ĐỀ KHÁNG"!

- Đề kháng sẽ giúp bé sản sinh ra kháng thể để chống lại các vi khuẩn, virus bên ngoài tấn công sức khỏe của bé.
- Đề kháng sẽ giúp bé khỏe mạnh, ăn uống ngon miệng và giúp bé nhanh lớn hơn.
- Đề kháng cũng là "đơn vị phòng thủ" để giúp bé không mắc lại các bệnh cũ.






TS.BS Phan Bích Nga - Giám Đốc Trung Tâm tư vấn dinh dưỡng
Viện Dinh Dưỡng Quốc Gia cho biết:
" Với Fitobimbi Immuno mẹ không cần lo con ốm vặt, mệt mỏi, biếng ăn. Chìa khóa chính là do cơ chế TĂNG LỰC VÀ TĂNG CƯỜNG TẾ BÀO MIỄN DỊCH cực hiệu quả"

MẸ HÃY DÙNG IMMUNO CHO CON CÀNG SỚM CÀNG TỐT MẸ NHÉ!






Hãy sử dụng ngay combo sản phẩm Fitobimbi dành riêng cho trẻ biếng ăn hay ốm vặt:
- Fitobimbi Appetito: Hỗ trợ tăng cường tiêu hóa, hỗ trợ giúp trẻ ăn ngon, hỗ trợ tăng cường sức khỏe,

- Fitobimbi Immuno: Bổ sung một số vitamin và khoáng chất cho cơ thể, giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng. Hỗ trợ tăng cường sức khỏe cho trẻ trong giai đoạn phát triển






COMBO NÀY CÓ GÌ MÀ ĐẶC BIỆT ĐẾN VẬY?
- Tiêu chuẩn châu Âu, chất lượng châu Âu
- Thành phần hoàn toàn từ 100% thảo dược chuẩn hóa
- Nhập khẩu nguyên chai từ Italy

HÃY GIÚP BÉ ĂN NGON, GIẢM ỐM VẶT NGAY TỪ HÔM NAY NHỜ COMBO SẢN PHẨM ĐẾN TỪ FITOBIMBI


FITOBIMBI VI CHẤT - ĐỒNG HÀNH CÙNG SỰ PHÁT TRIỂN CỦA BÉ






Appetito - Siro ăn ngon 3 tác động
Immuno - Đề kháng khỏe, Trẻ lớn khôn
Ferro C - Bổ sung sắt, kẽm hữu cơ, giúp bổ máu, tăng đề kháng
Calico - Xương răng chắc khỏe, Trẻ thêm cao
Vitemix - Nguồn vitamin dồi dào cho bé yêu nhiều năng lượng

Hotline: 0348966862


----------

